# Goats Addicted to Grains...



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi Y'all...

Our goats are almost five months old now, but they are choosing to eat less of the alfalfa pellets and they aren't eating ANY hay...They insist on eating the two things that are the worst for them...Grains and Mountain Laurel or Rhododendron...If I cut back on the grains they run right to the poisonous plants...There are still sources for browsing (despite the fact that it's winter here) but they are getting very unruly when it comes to browsing time, and they climb the mountain so I can't reach them and then bee-line for the poisonous plants...It's stripping all of the fun out of raising them, because I am constantly worried they will poison themselves and i am constantly trying different things for them too eat (like fresh greens from the market) but, no matter what I try, they refuse to eat anything but grains and poisonous plants and Christmas Tree branches...I'm at my wit's end because I don't want to feed them strictly grains, but they won't touch anything else (with the possible exception of some alfalfa pellets as their last resort and the pine branches)...Also...I can't get them to eat their minerals either...I'm wasting a fortune in dumped out alfalfa and minerals...They are now going so far as to dump their food and minerals when they aren't happy with their grain portions...

I have rehabbed dogs that are deemed 'lost causes' for almost two decades...I understand how to be the alpha with the dogs, but the goats are running me in circles...I don't know what to do to keep them healthy...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are they in some sort of pen? I would stop the grain and keep them locked up until they eat the hay and alfalfa pellets.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goats MUST have browse and/or hay to keep their rumens functioning properly. I agree with Karen, no more grain and contain them in a pen. 

Is the rhodedendron and Mountain Laurel wild? Mine LOVED mine so much that I finally uprooted it and tossed it. However, as you've already learned, they can definitely eat a little bit of it with no ill effects. The hard part is that they are still "green" even now, so they are tempting. In the summer there should be plenty of other plants to distract them. 

"Christmas Trees" are fine for them to eat...


----------



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes...They are penned and only browse when supervised because we live in a rhododendron and mountain laurel forest...But lately they have become obsessed with the poisonous plants despite the availability of dry leaves, lichen and some trees that still have leaves...They eat charcoal from the fire pit every day, but they refuse to eat hay, minerals and are losing their affinity for alfalfa pellets...I'm just amazed that they won't eat store bought greens or anything else that's good for them...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, from what I've read, unfortunately Mountain Laurel and Rhododendron are very tasty to goats unlike some other poisonous plants which are not palatable and the goats will only eat in desperation.

Let's start from the top though - what is the quality of the hay that you are offering? What type of grasses or legumes is it? Which cut is it? When you cut open a bale - is it green and fragrant and soft inside? Post some photos of your hay and we can take a look if you are not familiar with hay.

Now WHERE are you feeding their hay? Is it up off the ground in some type of feeder or rack? Are they using it as bedding or stepping on it? Are you only putting out as much as they can consume in 12 or 24 hours or are you putting out a whole boat load at a time?

And the loose minerals - usage is very seasonal and sometimes it takes young goats a while to get on board... are they in a small container only offering a quarter or half cup at a time somewhere dry? You don't want them pooping in there or putting their feet in it either. Just replace it every 3 or 4 weeks until they learn to use it. 

The alfalfa pellets - are these offered free choice? In a nice dry location? Not getting stepped in or pooped on? I would separate the alfalfa pellets from the grain for now if they are sorting through it and knocking the alfalfa out.

I do believe in feeding grain to young growing goats. I would restrict it to once a day at a fairly set time and feed them only the grain at that time - don't mix it with alfalfa or minerals. I can't recall what size/breed your goats are but usually a growing goat would get something like a half pound of grain. 

Although a lot of the mentality of dog behavior and your own personality are beneficial when dealing with goats, you aren't going to stop them from running to the plants they want to browse when free-ranging. I agree with the other, keep them locked up while they learn to eat hay.

When you bought them were they bottle raised or dam raised? Were they eating hay already or only on pastures? Young goats are often missing out on goat skills depending on how they were raised, and eating hay is a goat skill!


----------



## Brillig (Sep 3, 2016)

From the top:

Hay is a grass alfalfa mix...Green and fragrant...Not sure what cut it is, but I trust the guy at Southern States where bought it...I can post a pic later if it helps...

Hay, food and minerals are all elevated and in suitable containers so they can't walk on or poop in any of their food or water sources...I put about I slab of hay in each pen (they have a day pen and a safety pen for overnight)...They waste all of the hay, barely touch it, and I leave it there until it gets wet or they drag it out of the makeshift rack and throw it around the pens...

Minerals are in their own container and are replaced when they get damp or after Baxter butts them out of the container (he's taken to butting his food and mineral containers when he gets bored)...

Alfalfa pellets are offered free choice and in separate containers from the grains...

They get about half a pound per goat of a sweet/regular grain equal part combo...I usually sprinkle the grains with ammonium chloride and activated charcoal to counter any poisoning they might get from the mountain laurel/rhododendron...Sometimes I sprinkle some minerals on the grain too, but only once or twice a month...

I bottle fed them from two weeks old and I'm the only parent they have really known as I've been mama since two weeks of age...So any advice on how to train them to eat hay would be very useful...I've thought about lightly spraying the hay with a mixture of molasses and water, but not sure that's a good idea...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well on a positive note - if they are dragging the hay out of the rack & scattering it on the pen floor then they must be eating some of it! Because they are sorting through it to find the best pieces. They won't just take hay out of a rack for fun, it would just stay there as is if they weren't nosing around for tasty bits. 

Flake size varies tremendously based on the baling equipment. I would put much less hay out each time. Do post a photo of it - some alfalfa is very very coarse and stalky and I would bet that is part of the issue. I doubt spraying the hay would be beneficial as goats detest wet hay in my experience.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------

